# Tail is protruding out? Has a a ring of flesh around it?



## SpiltOJ (May 8, 2012)

I don't know if I'm losing my mind or if something is extremely wrong. I always love poking my hedgehog Puck's little tail and I noticed tonight after not holding him for quite a while due to illness, there seems to be flesh around the tail and you can push the flesh back I believe? He has grown increasingly fat due to a lack of wheel that it is at my grandmother's. Is this because he's fat?! I'm seriously stressing.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Can you try and get a picture and post it? It could be because he is becoming overweight. Poor guy really needs to have a wheel, for his physical and his mental health, theses little guys need to be able to run their little hearts out at night.


----------



## SpiltOJ (May 8, 2012)

I'm pulling his skin up along with the quills to get a good picture, so it looks a little weird. He also had a bath an hour ago and he was just oiled to keep his skin healthy so it looks shiny. Yes, I have felt awful about the wheel, and I have requested several times for her to bring it back. I'll post another picture to show his current size.

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll23 ... D98E73.jpg

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll23 ... 7694CD.jpg

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll23 ... D17DD7.jpg

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll23 ... 02C748.jpg


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

My best guess is he is becoming obese, but I haven't seen that before to really know. Hopefully someone else will recognize that problem and chime in. Until you can get a wheel, I'd try lower fat food and letting him get as much movement and activity as possible outside the cage.
He is a cutie though!


----------



## SpiltOJ (May 8, 2012)

Haha well thankyou! Hopefully that's the case. I don't see any other reason why that would happen. I'll try to get it this weekend, so he can get back on it. Unfortunately, I already feed him high grade cat food that's low in fat and high in protein, so I can't change his food. Having all that protein and no way to actually utilize it and work it off is the only reason why he's so fat, it's not the food. I just need to get his wheel back.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It happens with some, especially if they are overweight or have excess fat on their bums. Keep an eye on the area as sometimes the tail gets inflamed and sore, kind of like a diaper rash. If that happens, a thin coating of Vaseline will help. The first time you use Vaseline or any anything on the area, try just a tiny little amount and see if he starts chewing at it. Most hedgehogs are okay with Vaseline but some aren't. The Vaseline will will keep moisture away from the area and allow it to heal.


----------



## SpiltOJ (May 8, 2012)

Thankfully I just went today and gained his wheel again. So it's just fat? Will it start to go away as he continues to excersize?


----------

